# Adipotide back in stock,and new lab experiment initiated.



## LabpeRep (Oct 30, 2012)

*Adipotide 5mg back in stock,98.35% purity*


 Also, we launch a new experiement in our lab to evaluate the  anti-obesity activity of adipotide in obese rats,and the detail research  plan is here

*Evaluation of anti-obesity activity of adipotide in obese rats*


*1. Materials and methods: *

*1.1 Materials*

1.1.1 Rats: Ten healthy male SD  rats (175-185 Grams) were purchased in accordance with the policy and  regulations for care and use of laboratory animals from Harlan Laboratories
  1.1.2 Peptides: 48 vials of Adipotide(5 mg/vial), from Labpe Peptides.

*1.2 Methods:* 

1.2.1 Grouping of animals and  induction of obesity: Ten healthy male SD rats (175-185 Grams) were  initially divided into 5 groups: group A (n = 2) and group B (n = 8).  The rats were housed individually in standard mouse cages with a 12-h  light/12-h dark cycle. Group A was fed with a low-fat diet (LFD) with  5.28% calories as fat (M01-F) and group B was fed with a high-fat diet  (HFD) providing 16.20% calories as fat (M04-F) for 5 weeks,  respectively, followed by a 1 week wash out period under LFD. Groups A  and B were further divided as described in Table 1. After 6 weeks, all  animals were fed LFD for 4 weeks along with their respective drug  treatment.

*Table 1. Grouping of aninmals.*  Group A: animals fed on LFD  Group A: Normal animals treated with the same dose of 0.5% DMSO/saline(s.c., 4 weeks; n=2)  Group B: animals fed on HFD  Group 1B: Obese animals treated with the same dose of 0.5% DMSO/saline(s.c., 4 weeks; n=2)  Group 2B: Obese animals treated with 2 mg/kg adipotide in 0.5% DMSO/saline(s.c., 4 weeks; n=2)  Group 3B: Obese animals treated with 4 mg/kg adipotide in 0.5% DMSO/saline(s.c., 4 weeks; n=2)  Group 4B: Obese animals treated with 8 mg/kg adipotide in 0.5% DMSO/saline(s.c., 4 weeks; n=2)  1.2.2 Treatment: Adipotide was  dissolved in 0.5% DMSO/saline and administered in the subcutaneous  tissue of the back of rats in group 2B, group 3B and group 4B at a daily  dose of 2mg/kg, 4mg/kg and 8mg/kg for 4 weeks, respectively. The drug  was administered daily 2 h before   food administration for a period of 4 weeks. Group A and group 1B  animals were administered the same dose of 0.5% DMSO/saline solution. 
 1.2.3 Parameters assessed of Anti-obesity activity:
Body mass was measured daily at 21:45 h before administrating food.
Food intake was measured daily at 6:00 h, 10 h after drug administration.
Rectal temperature was measured after 6 h of dosing using a rectal thermometer every week.
At the end of study, animals are anatomized, and epididymal fat pads  were removed to measure relative adiposity (percentage epididymal fat  pad mass of total   body mass in grams). 

 We will report the progress and summary of the experiement in future news updates.

 At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports

*BATCH :  M121027-L053987*

*PURITY : 98.35%*

*MS REPORT:




*

*HPLC REPORT:



*

                                  Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
              Sincerely,


----------

